# Helicopter Pilot



## Canuck_55555 (8 Mar 2018)

Just something that I have never known. 
Do the helicopter pilots stay on base with Army or do they go with the Air force?


----------



## Loachman (8 Mar 2018)

Yes.

And go to sea on ships.


----------



## Canuck_55555 (8 Mar 2018)

yes meaning.....?


----------



## mariomike (8 Mar 2018)

Canuck_55555 said:
			
		

> yes meaning.....?



Canadian navy pilot  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/127144.0
OP: "what does a canadian helicopter pilot do on board a ship?"


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Mar 2018)

Yes meaning ... as a helicopter pilot, you can find yourself staying on an Army base, or at an Air Force base, or going at sea in ships. There are some helicopters that provide their support from all of these locations and to all three environments. 

It's the nature of helicopters to act in support of everybody. And little known secret here: Shhhh! Don't tell anyone, but helicopters don't necessarily need an airport, unlike their fixed wing brethren.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Mar 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Yes meaning ... as a helicopter pilot, you can find yourself staying on an Army base, or at an Air Force base, or going at sea in ships. There are some helicopters that provide their support from all of these locations and to all three environments.
> 
> It's the nature of helicopters to act in support of everybody. And little known secret here: Shhhh! Don't tell anyone, but helicopters don't necessarily need an airport, unlike their fixed wing brethren.



We can land without an airport....once.   8)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Mar 2018)

I see EITS... just like every ship can be a minesweeper ... once.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Mar 2018)

:nod:


----------

